# Salon  screwed up my hair...they want me to go dark but I don't want to =( PIC



## labellarosa (May 23, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/viewlargerhair.jpg/





  	I was trying to get my roots matched....I'm "trying" to grow out my natural hair color but right now I have 3 lines of demarcation. about 1/2 inch of roots, 3 inches of a reddish brown and dark blonde ends....My natural hair color is a dishwater blonde.  I went and complained to the salon and they said their way of fixing it was to put the reddish brown all over but I got upset and left.  I want to try and fix it myself if possible.

  	My natural hair color looks about like this...
http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/205221434/FACE_FRAME_Ash_Blonde_WIGS_Long_wigs.jpg


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

i'm sorry that they messed up your hair. honestly with a job like that it may be hard sorting yourself. is there another salon you could try going to?


----------



## labellarosa (May 23, 2011)

x


----------



## devoted2makeup (May 25, 2011)

What an awful feeling to have your hair messed up. I hope you can some how fix it.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (May 26, 2011)

I would be concerned that applying a toner or dye to all of it, will not make it all the same colour - as it is being applied to 3 different shades originally. Its unfortunate that you can not afford to go to a  reputable salon at the moment, as that is what I would recommend. Did you get your money back from the first salon - considering the mess they have made, you shouldn't have been expected to pay & surely could use that money to go elsewhere? If you did pay, I think you should go back and demand a refund ASAP.

  	Sorry about your hair though - I know how it feels when something goes wrong at the salon (whether its colour or cut)


----------

